# Emergency Brake Light won't go off



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a 2003 Ford Taurus SE in which the emergency brake light won't go off. What can I check to fix it? Thanks!


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

kennykenny said:


> I have a 2003 Ford Taurus SE in which the emergency brake light won't go off. What can I check to fix it? Thanks!


I'm not familiar with the Taurus, specifically, but there will be a limit switch that is actuated by the operator. Let's eliminate an electrical problem, first. 

If it's a pedal e-brake, it will be a small cylindrical switch on either the pedal arm itself or on the bracket. When the brake is fully released, that switch is depressed, causing the e-brake light to go out. 

First check to see if the pedal is fully releasing, and if so, make certain that the switch is still in its mounting. If everything looks good so far, the switch should be very close to being depressed, and you can adjust it 'til the light goes out. 

If the switch is already depressed, however, then you may have another problem. Why don't you check that first, and get back to us?


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Doc Sheldon said:


> I'm not familiar with the Taurus, specifically, but there will be a limit switch that is actuated by the operator. Let's eliminate an electrical problem, first.
> 
> If it's a pedal e-brake, it will be a small cylindrical switch on either the pedal arm itself or on the bracket. When the brake is fully released, that switch is depressed, causing the e-brake light to go out.
> 
> ...


The brake is a pedal e-brake. The brake is fully released and is still in its mounting.


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

Did you locate the limit switch and see whether it's depressed?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Check brake fluid level?


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Doc Sheldon said:


> Did you locate the limit switch and see whether it's depressed?


I did check the brake level and it is ok and the switch is not depressed.


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

okay. those switches are typically either threaded, with a lock nut to hold their adjustment, or they simply pop into a small bracket that can be adjusted so that the pedal linkage will actuate the switch. If the switch is still in its mounting, I'm betting it doesn't lack a lot of adjustment. Try pressing the switch and see if the e-brake light goes out. If so, then adjust it accordingly.


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

If that remedies the problem, don't forget to lock the adjustment down so it doesn't work loose again.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I would depress the brake and then get down and look at the switch. Push it manually several times and make sure it is not sticking.
It is likely plug connection to the switch. You could try unplugging it and then use a jumper wire to bypass it to see if the switch is possibly bad.


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

joed, are you thinking that the switch is actuated when the e-brake is set? I don't think that's the case. Every one I've seen is actuated when the pedal is fully released.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sometimes, if your brake pedal travels too far down it will cause the E brake light to come on. 
You are either low on fluid or the pads are very low casting the pedal to travel beyond its limit.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Doc Sheldon said:


> joed, are you thinking that the switch is actuated when the e-brake is set? I don't think that's the case. Every one I've seen is actuated when the pedal is fully released.


Ayuh,.... On my ole '96 Ford pickup, the switch closes as ya push the pedal down, completein' the ground path, lightin' the light,...

When I pull the release, the pedal pops up, 'n if the light don't go out, a little lift of the pedal turns it off,...

Kenny should try liftin' on the pedal to see if it goes out,...


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

Also,try pulling the release and pulling up the pedal at the same time. Some times the spring that pulls the pedal up gets lazy.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

All good suggestions.

Check the travel at the wheel as well. Make the cable is moving freely.


----------

